# Romantic sunset from Dubai



## Mohammad Almarri (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi all

a capture from Jumeirah Beach - Dubai

Hope you like it


----------



## MrRamonG (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome capture.  But it looks like you sensor needs to be cleaned.


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 16, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Xavi (Jan 16, 2010)

Gorgeous capture. The tones and composition are excellent.

best wishes


----------



## WTF? (Jan 17, 2010)

very nice, the sand in the foreground really ties it together well


----------



## ocular (Jan 17, 2010)

Man that is wicked cool. Perfect.



MrRamonG said:


> Awesome capture.  But it looks like you sensor needs to be cleaned.



Now please clean it up atleast for your sakes, guess u were to excited and didn't notice huh ?  lol


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice photo; great tones. I'd brighten the foreground a touch, but otherwise it's pretty well perfect.


----------



## lamergod (Jan 18, 2010)

Lovely!A nit-pick would be the foreground.It's very dark.I think a HDR would do some good here


----------



## archbin (Jun 22, 2010)

Really awesome, It looks more artistic.


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 22, 2010)

lamergod said:


> I think a HDR would do some good here


Just a bit though don't overdo it!


----------



## dak1b (Jun 30, 2010)

superb! very well composed! as stated above you may want to clean your sensor/and or lens from any dust.


----------

